# forget tattoos... [o]



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

who needs tattoos when you have......

a bike tan!! 









no, i don't have some sort of rare hand disease









i was hoping the temporary tats would distract from my glow in the dark white feet









yes, i took this picture in my bathroom using the mirror......how would you take a picture of your back?!









standing on my bathroom sink. really.

just thought everyone could use a quick taste of summer.

rt


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> yes, i took this picture in my bathroom using the mirror......how would you take a picture of your back?!
> 
> just thought everyone could use a quick taste of summer.
> 
> rt


With a self-timer.
Yes indeed.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pacman said:


> With a self-timer.
> Yes indeed.


hmmm. didn't think of that. 

rt


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*uhmmmm*

Thanks. I think err... ahhh....don't know what else to say. Well.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*see what happens when you don't let yourself ride for 2 weeks?*

You start posting skin pics of yourself on the web...

How many guys out there (maybe gals too?) want *rt* to extend her bike-free time for another week or two, just to see what turns up on the web?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

rapwithtom said:


> You start posting skin pics of yourself on the web...
> 
> How many guys out there (maybe gals too?) want *rt* to extend her bike-free time for another week or two, just to see what turns up on the web?


LOL! you're right. it's definitely time for me to get back to training.

rt <----obviously has too much time on her hands.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Let's not be hasty....*



*rt* said:


> LOL! you're right. it's definitely time for me to get back to training.
> 
> rt <----obviously has too much time on her hands.


I suggest waiting a week or two. No sense in rushing in to things...;-)

Ken


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> who needs tattoos when you have......
> 
> a bike tan!!
> 
> ...


Are we a little bored today?


----------



## jeff27 (Feb 5, 2004)

*whee-oo*

nice legs. go get em pedalin!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Ah, never mind. Thanks for that lift.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> standing on my bathroom sink. really.
> 
> rt


at least we now know where you stand on how high up to shave one's legs.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> I suggest waiting a week or two. No sense in rushing in to things...;-)
> 
> Ken


no, no, the trainer is calling........who knows what weird sh*t i would post in another 2 weeks. 


rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Are we a little bored today?


yep. what gave it away? 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

moschika said:


> at least we now know where you stand on how high up to shave one's legs.


to just above the knee.....unless you're male. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jeff27 said:


> nice legs. go get em pedalin!


thanks. back to training this week.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

radair said:


> Ah, never mind. Thanks for that lift.


you're welcome.

rt


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

*what...?!?!*

...i think that last picture got cut off. where's the rest of it?! 

the_dude


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

*rt* said:


>


Hubba hubba!!

*ahem* All due respect extended.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

the_dude said:


> ...i think that last picture got cut off. where's the rest of it?!
> 
> the_dude


rest of what? 

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Who knew?*

Who knew what a "freshie" *rt* was!

_**rubs eyes* while trying to think of other places to photograph oneself.... in the interest of internet cycling, um, enthusiasm!*_

Definately and excellent chilly-fall-day 'passion hit'!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*With all due respect....*

I think you must of gotten a new camera and was experimenting.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Bikini Wax*

OK if you posting skin pix, I guess I'll have to post some pix after I get my Bikini Wax done tomorrow


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

rt...about that massage therapist job for next season, i'm thinking maybe I could sacrifice some, ok, all demands I would have for that position, I will do it for free and just "go with the flow".


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> I think you must of gotten a new camera and was experimenting.


nope, camera's about a year old. i think i was just bored. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

merlin said:


> OK if you posting skin pix, I guess I'll have to post some pix after I get my Bikini Wax done tomorrow


indeed!



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

minkhiller said:


> rt...about that massage therapist job for next season, i'm thinking maybe I could sacrifice some, ok, all demands I would have for that position, I will do it for free and just "go with the flow".


ah, but then you're stuck with 5 grumpy overtired grungy women at 3 am. 

rt


----------



## jamesjbigler (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice legs! What were we supposed to be noticing again?


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> ah, but then you're stuck with 5 grumpy overtired grungy women at 3 am.
> 
> rt


Ok, one demand, earplugs.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> to just above the knee.....unless you're male.
> 
> rt


wait - how far up should the fellas shave? Oh - nevermind....


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*I know whats going on!*

Poser!  
She's trying to lock up some votes for the 2004 Grimey Awards!
(she's got my vote...best bike tan)


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

skin pics on mtbr...guess i'll start putting bike shots on mobog...


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*oooh lala*

who would've thunk that rt is an exhibitionist 

if you ever get tired of that PhD thingie, you should consider a career as a model...










a hand model..

sexy

scott


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

*Slu*

T!! Brings back memories of Spoon and MRfire-whatever-name-this-week.



Hey - loaned out an "old ride CD" to a neighbor... he's all about trying that downhill stuff now. About time for you to get a new t-shirt???


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

No bulging hand veins??? WTF might be a poser


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Qyoot.

Kn.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

nice tan lol. rt, do you (or anyone else for that matter) ever use sunscreen?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyco-Dude said:


> nice tan lol. rt, do you (or anyone else for that matter) ever use sunscreen?


that's the result even with sunscreen! 

thanks 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jamesjbigler said:


> Nice legs! What were we supposed to be noticing again?


legs? all i saw was tan lines. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Hollis said:


> Poser!
> She's trying to lock up some votes for the 2004 Grimey Awards!
> (she's got my vote...best bike tan)


hmm, better that than sandbagger. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> No bulging hand veins??? WTF might be a poser


but then i'd be accused of having man-hands. 



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> who would've thunk that rt is an exhibitionist
> 
> if you ever get tired of that PhD thingie, you should consider a career as a model...
> 
> ...


LOL! yeah, i contacted all the hand modeling agencies but they told me that they aren't interested in hands that look like they've got some sort of rare dermatological affliction. so, i guess i'm stuck with the PhD thing for a while. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

M-U-M said:


> T!! Brings back memories of Spoon and MRfire-whatever-name-this-week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - loaned out an "old ride CD" to a neighbor... he's all about trying that downhill stuff now. About time for you to get a new t-shirt???


shhhhhhh! 

hmm, i must have been absent when Spoon was flavor of the week. i don't remember that one.

LOL, yep, time for a new t-shirt. 

rt


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

were you at any time worried you might have posted up the mtbr equivalent to the elaine christmas card?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

skeeter said:


> were you at any time worried you might have posted up the mtbr equivalent to the elaine christmas card?


honestly? no.

it didn't occur to me until i saw the reactions. like i said to someone else. i saw tan lines not skin.

r(call me oblivious)t


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hawt!!!!


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*I'll say...*

... what everyone is thinking ...

Y'er such a freak *rt*!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Ummmm....*

Nice shoulders.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

®andyA said:


> ... what everyone is thinking ...
> 
> Y'er such a freak *rt*!


LOL. that i am. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*uhhhh...*



forkboy said:


> Nice shoulders.


thanks.

rt


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey *rt**

Nice shoes 

 Dude

: hmmmmmm what is it with these young gals not picking the right accessories for the outfit....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dude said:


> Nice shoes
> 
> Dude
> 
> : hmmmmmm what is it with these young gals not picking the right accessories for the outfit....


but they told me that those shoes would go with anything! 

rt


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*No pics here*

My best tan line is where my shirt rides up my back and exposes skin around the belt line. I'll spare everyone the pictures. 

Het *rt*, does your nose get a tan line? Raccoon eyes?


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*I don't know about that*

maybe something with a strap to help with the full circle pedal stroke. 

Just a suggestion.....


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

I have nothing to add ...

Kn.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> I have nothing to add ...
> 
> Kn.


ooh baby! that computer programming tan is pretty hot! 

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You're wacky! Are you looking for a "burly" remark?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> You're wacky! Are you looking for a "burly" remark?


do these tan lines make me look burly? 

rt


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> do these tan lines make me look burly?
> 
> rt


I dunno ... maybe if you turn around I can tell fer sure. One can always tell from the pecs.

Kn.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ummmmmmmmmm*

Dear can I still read this??? 

Can you tell me what K'Endo means 

-Dude


----------



## adze (Feb 24, 2004)

*love the tats!*

where did you get the tats?


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Tease! Lets see the rest of you!


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hmmm*

I could have missed it, but I didn't see where anyone had volunteered to take any future pics. I am tossing my name into the mix.

Bom-chicka-bom-bom

Tom


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*in this picture i'm naked...*










...under my clothes. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

adze said:


> where did you get the tats?


my sponsors insisted that i get them as part of my sponsorship package. they never told me what to do if i decided to go with another sponsor.  

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

STinGa said:


> I could have missed it, but I didn't see where anyone had volunteered to take any future pics. I am tossing my name into the mix.
> 
> Bom-chicka-bom-bom
> 
> Tom


that's a very generous offer. 

rt


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see any tan lines on your shoulders??? Turn around and take another pic.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*The cure for cyclist tan...*

Do half your rides naked, except for arm warmers and leg warmers.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That is so HOT!*

... now if you can tatoo your bike tan on, you can show the world you are a bike geek without even leaving the house in summer!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... now if you can tatoo your bike tan on, you can show the world you are a bike geek without even leaving the house in summer!


now there's a good idea!! with the bike tan tattoo i can just ride my trainer in the living room all summer! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Zignzag said:


> Do half your rides naked, except for arm warmers and leg warmers.


excellent idea.......or maybe not. 

rt


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

*hey *rt*....*

....this thread is getting out of control. let's avoid the forum approach all together next time, and just email the photos directly to me. just a suggestion. btw......i never heard back from you about that ice bath?! 

the_dude


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

the_dude said:


> ....this thread is getting out of control. let's avoid the forum approach all together next time, and just email the photos directly to me. just a suggestion. btw......i never heard back from you about that ice bath?!
> 
> the_dude


another great idea!!........................or not. 

sorry, ice bath season is over. i'll be concentrating on warm baths for the next 5 months. 

rt


----------



## habib (Oct 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> who needs tattoos when you have......


Pretty sure this means you need a hobby. Of course you could argue that cycling is a hobby. Perhaps posting unclothed pictures of yourself could be considered a hobby too. Then again, some people get paid for it 

Ben


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

habib said:


> Pretty sure this means you need a hobby.


i'm pretty sure you're right. 



habib said:


> Then again, some people get paid for it


are you offering to pay me? 

rt


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*On a serious note*

I take great pride in my cycling-specific tan lines. I think I may have you beat on the shorts tan line, but you've got me on all the others.

However, when Tyler took his jersey off after dropping out of the tour......he put all of us to shame! Did you see the short sleeve jersey tan on that guy? Holy Cow...unbelievable!

Anywho, thanks for the laughs, nice tan, nice legs, and keep up the good work. I suggest getting a really good base now, as you'll be in long sleeves and warmers before you know it

B


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*at's all about tte benjamins*

and I'm sure that we can pass the hat....we just have to collaborate with Stinga to get the photos that we want


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

Where shall I send the money? Do you take PayPal?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*sweet!*



Darkwing Duck said:


> Where shall I send the money? Do you take PayPal?


maybe i can finance my racing for next year. it's really tough to get sponsors to cough up cash but maybe you've hit on the answer!! i'll get to work on setting up that paypal account........maybe i'll call it my "tan sponsorship".   

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

donkey said:


> I take great pride in my cycling-specific tan lines. I think I may have you beat on the shorts tan line, but you've got me on all the others.


me too, apparently!

yeah, my shorts tan line gets a little blurred because i've got a couple pair of shorts that are a cm or two longer than the rest.



donkey said:


> However, when Tyler took his jersey off after dropping out of the tour......he put all of us to shame! Did you see the short sleeve jersey tan on that guy? Holy Cow...unbelievable!


LOL! Tyler definitely has us all beat. i've never seen anything quite like that jersey tan.



donkey said:


> Anywho, thanks for the laughs, nice tan, nice legs, and keep up the good work. I suggest getting a really good base now, as you'll be in long sleeves and warmers before you know it


yep, the temps are supposed to start dropping this weekend. guess it's time to try to even out the color for a few months. 

rt


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> me too, apparently!
> 
> yeah, my shorts tan line gets a little blurred because i've got a couple pair of shorts that are a cm or two longer than the rest.
> 
> ...


You'll have to start hitting the tanning bed......with cycling shorts on

I'm heading out to eastern TN and Tsali next week....looking forward to cooler temps

B


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> I'm heading out to eastern TN and Tsali next week....looking forward to coller temps
> 
> B


Cool hell. It's supposed to be 28 Saturday morning (Johnson City, TN) That's COLD


----------



## habib (Oct 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> are you offering to pay me?


Naw, just pointing out that calling it a hobby is a "slippery slope" 

Ben


----------



## rsr (Sep 25, 2004)

we want to see the rest of the pics you took when alone in the restroom with the camera


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

STinGa said:


> I could have missed it, but I didn't see where anyone had volunteered to take any future pics....


well, that is not me but verena. she is good friend of mine and a really cute "bike buddy". i have the permission from her (she is a passive reader of this board) to post these two pictures.
they are taken after a 3day trip to Les Gets (France in July) with 3-5 hours riding each day.


















yes, i have got the frontside pics of #1, but i will not survive when i post it. she looks very threateningly at me at the moment - maybe later... OUCH!    

cheers,
hball


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ouch!

sunscreen is a good thing. 

rt

ps - good thing you got permission before posting.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*rt* said:


> ...ps - good thing you got permission before posting.


she told me that otherwise i may not take any further half-naked pics of her!  

/hball


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

hball said:


> she told me that otherwise i may not take any further half-naked pics of her!
> 
> /hball


LOL!

smart girl. 

rt


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*rt* said:


> ...smart girl.  ...


you hit the bull's-eye! 

/hball


----------



## rsr (Sep 25, 2004)

to be honest, being new to this forum with the perception that there a re a lot fo guys out there that shave all the hair off their bodies for bikbing purposes, and assuming most biker guys are thin, i didnt quite know if i should be looking at your pics........i felt like my eyes had been tricked! But the leg shot gave it away........................but still had me questioning myself hahahaha


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

rsr said:


> to be honest, being new to this forum with the perception that there a re a lot fo guys out there that shave all the hair off their bodies for bikbing purposes, and assuming most biker guys are thin, i didnt quite know if i should be looking at your pics........i felt like my eyes had been tricked! But the leg shot gave it away........................but still had me questioning myself hahahaha


definately female. if you need further proof do a search on my handle for my race reports. they always contain pics. (clothed) 

rt


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Got to love a great tan line!!*

Thanks for making my workday a bit brighter!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

If this thread keeps going it will pass Pete's goodbye as the most viewed. Who woulda thunk *rt* as being more popular than Pete?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> Thanks for making my workday a bit brighter!


happy friday!



rt


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

Right back atcha!


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

pacman said:


> If this thread keeps going it will pass Pete's goodbye as the most viewed. Who woulda thunk *rt* as being more popular than Pete?


*RT* will always be more popular than Pete in my book.

B


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Focking H_ell!*



hball said:


> cheers,
> hball


*OOOOOooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww ow and OW!*


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pacman said:


> If this thread keeps going it will pass Pete's goodbye as the most viewed. Who woulda thunk *rt* as being more popular than Pete?


don't know about more popular, but hopefully less contentious! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

donkey said:


> *RT* will always be more popular than Pete in my book.
> 
> B




.
.
.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*ooh oooh oooh*

almost 100 replies....


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*okay*

so I wanted to be the century mark


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I am suggesting a "Women of MTBR" calendar with rt as January thru December. I volunteer to be the photog! Nice pics rt and another great thread!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i crown you...*



sportsman said:


> so I wanted to be the century mark


king of the century mark. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> I am suggesting a "Women of MTBR" calendar with rt as January thru December. I volunteer to be the photog! Nice pics rt and another great thread!


LOL! I never expected this thread to generate so much interest.

funny you should mention the calendar...the team i will most likely be riding with next year puts out a calendar with pix of all the girls, but it's got a little more variety than you suggest. 

rt


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing like a great set of legs and a cycling shorts tan to get a conversation going huh? I'm thinking this thread will continue for a while rt.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> I'm thinking this thread will continue for a while rt.


me thinks also. and maybe it'll even spin-off into a website with daily pictures!! *fingers crossed*

the_dude


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Calendar*

How do you get on the mailing list for that calendar? Need something a bit more politically correct then Fem Frames for the office


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> How do you get on the mailing list for that calendar? Need something a bit more politically correct then Fem Frames for the office


i don't know yet. next year's calendar hasn't been shot....heck, we're not even sure if the title sponsor will ante up yet. if you're serious i'll post when they're available.

rt


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh you should definitely post when they're available. Judging from the responses to this thread I'm thinking you'll have some takers.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> Oh you should definitely post when they're available. Judging from the responses to this thread I'm thinking you'll have some takers.


point taken! 

now, how to make it a profitable fund raiser for the team....hmmm....... 

rt


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

Now you're thinking! New bikes for everybody by the time this is done!


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll ask the question everybody wants to ask but is afraid to ask. rt, are you going to be in a bikini? This is a bikini calendar, right? Er will ya be wearing biking duds. 

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> I'll ask the question everybody wants to ask but is afraid to ask. rt, are you going to be in a bikini? This is a bikini calendar, right? Er will ya be wearing biking duds.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


strictly cycling clothes. 

rt


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

*woohoo!!*



*rt* said:


> strictly cycling clothes.
> 
> rt


i cycle in the buff! 

the_dude


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

the_dude said:


> i cycle in the buff!
> 
> the_dude


ouch! 

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

**bump**

The thread that won't die! It is now ranked #4 in Passion for views/hits! 200 more to go +/- for #3.

Ditto on the "ouch" re: naked (men) riding.... A big OUCH!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*rt* said:


> LOL! I never expected this thread to generate so much interest.
> 
> funny you should mention the calendar...the team i will most likely be riding with next year puts out a calendar with pix of all the girls, but it's got a little more variety than you suggest.
> 
> rt


It certainly has become rather popular. 116 and counting replies. How many do you have in here? No wonder you have 1,200+ posts. You seem to be a very sociable person  .

Anything with pictures of fit ladies will likely get lots of hits here


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I think everybody keeps coming back to this thread hoping to see *rt* bikini pics. I know I do!!


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> I think everybody keeps coming back to this thread hoping to see *rt* bikini pics. I know I do!!


 Whoo Hoo! 

Oh, I'm not sexist...but, I'm not stupid either! I'd just have to see those!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*sorry guys...*



DM-SC said:


> Whoo Hoo!
> 
> Oh, I'm not sexist...but, I'm not stupid either! I'd just have to see those!


i haven't worn a bikini in years. i'm a 1-piece kinda girl. 

rt


----------



## 65Matt (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i haven't worn a bikini in years. i'm a 1-piece kinda girl.
> 
> rt


I'm thinking after the tan line pics most of us would settle for the one piece  Maybe you should take a poll! LOL


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

1 piece, 2 piece, 3 piece, who cares. Lets see em. I'll post my Speedo pics if you post yours.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> i haven't worn a bikini in years. i'm a 1-piece kinda girl.
> 
> rt


So do you wear the top piece or the bottom piece?

Kn.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Kind of like this...*



Zignzag said:


> Do half your rides naked, except for arm warmers and leg warmers.












But she forgot her arm warmers.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> So do you wear the top piece or the bottom piece?
> 
> Kn.


it's a secret.



rt


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

Zignzag said:


> But she forgot her arm warmers.


i don't know how she's keeping those weird black box things from falling off. i mean, if those things hit the ground, she's gonna be naked.


----------

